# Eclipse und Tomcat



## padde479 (2. Mrz 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage bzgl. Entwicklung von Web-Anwendungen mit Eclipse. Wie bekomme ich es denn hin, dass ich die Verzeichnisstruktur in Eclipse erzeuge, wie sie im _webapps_-Verzeichnis von Tomcat vorliegt? Diese hat ja das Aussehen

webapps
|_anwendung
| |_WEB-INF
| | |_classes
| | |_lib
| | |_src

Ich möchte also das Verzeichnis _anwendung_ mit allen Unterverzeichnissen bei Eclipse editieren, so dass ich meine Quelltext im Ordner _src_ ablege, die _class_-Dateien dann automatisch nach _classes_ kopiert werden. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß
Padde

PS: Muss ich vielleicht erst im Tomcat-Verzeichnis mir die Ordnerstruktur manuell erstellen und diese dann in Eclipse importieren?


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Mrz 2006)

du kannst alles in Eclipse machen

New > Folder

und dann bei den Build eigenschaften

WEB-INF/src

als source ordner (wozu eigentlich)

und WEB-INF/classes als bin-ordner


----------



## odysseus (7. Mrz 2006)

Wenn Du die J2EE Plugins bzw. Web Plugins von Eclipse verwendest, musst Du Dich nicht manuell um diese Struktur kümmern und die Plugins erleichtern auch sonst viel Arbeit beim Builden und Deployen.

Schau mal hier:
www.eclipse.org/webtools/

YOXOS verwende ich für solche Dinge auch. (Yoxos 2 mit Eclipse 3.1.2)


----------



## padde479 (8. Mrz 2006)

Hallo odysseus,

habe mir die wtp-Seite mal angeschaut. Welche Version muss ich mir denn downloaden? Es gibt dort ja _Released_, _Released Maintenance_ usw. Was ist da denn empfehlenswert und einfach zu installieren? Bin noch ein ziemlicher Neuling was Eclipse angeht.

Trotzdem vielen Dank.

Padde


----------

